# no power from vehicle battery



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks
the reading from my vehicle battery through the volt meter on the main board reads zero and will not operate the hab 12 volt lights or water pump when switched tp that but when switched to the hab battery it reads full power and all the 12 volt stuff works. when i start the engine vehicle battery nearly chucks the engine out of the van so plenty power there.
any ideas
fuse?
relay?
2004 ace firenze
thanks
geordie


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Geordie

Sounds like a fuse.

Under the bonnet there are some fuses. Either under the black plastic thing in the middle of the bonnet or next to the engine battery.

Phil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the above post.

Unfortunately anyone who puts up a picture of the beach huts at Blyth as his avatar is too sad for me to help. 8O :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

747 said:


> I agree with the above post.
> 
> Unfortunately anyone who puts up a picture of the beach huts at Blyth as his avatar is too sad for me to help. 8O :lol:


aye but no beach huts in gatesheed to photograph though :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

geordie01 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the above post.
> ...


If there were, it would be a long walk for a plodge. :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

geordie01 said:


> hi folks
> the reading from my vehicle battery through the volt meter on the main board reads zero and will not operate the hab 12 volt lights or water pump when switched tp that but when switched to the hab battery it reads full power and all the 12 volt stuff works. when i start the engine vehicle battery nearly chucks the engine out of the van so plenty power there.
> any ideas
> fuse?
> ...


Internal electrics on some vans are not available from the engine battery.

Peter


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > hi folks
> ...


thanks peter but mine was not that i would use it


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

747 said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


always the banks of the tyne by the metro centre at low water under scotswood bridge :lol:


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi geordie, it does sound as though the vehicle battery fuse under the bonnet has blown. 
There are 3 fuses located in a fuse holder, the location is either directly above the vehicle battery or on later models under the black cover in the center of the engine bay towards the bulkhead.

The fuse is a 20A (yellow) 

I hope this helps, but if you need any further help then please let me know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Could it be that the op is taking a reading when the ignition is on and therefore the hab bit is isolated?? Given power in the battery but zero reading on panel? 
Crazy system, I know, but some vans have it!
As others have said - it may be a blown fuse.


----------

